# Anyone use Hydrotherapy... ?



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Anyone use water exercise with their dogs... ?

Either as routine exercise or therapy following an injury?

My friend owns a K9 Swim Gym in Yorkshire, England. I was there today and took some pictures to share with you guys on here;





























Owned by a lovely couple called Arthur & Carrol Rivers. Arthur isn't a stranger to the limelight;

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/south_yorkshire/3161857.stm


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

That's terrific!

The one near me has only the tank where the dog swims against an adjustable current.... 
no real laps. Still great, but your photos look wonderful.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

UT Veterinarian Hospital, uses hydro for rehab of ACL repairs etc. I've had a couple of dogs and it works very well.

DFrost


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I have swam? swum? dogs for exercise. They don't like it much, so I didn't stick with it.

Is the swim gym for dogs heated?

Have you seen the "pools" for exercising greyhounds. They're just a channel. I thought they were super cool.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Anne Vaini said:


> Is the swim gym for dogs heated?


Yes it's heated. Some handlers join their dogs in the water =D>


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

The president elect of the American Canine Sports Medicine Association is coming to our obedience/agility complex in March if anyone is interested. He's also doing a limited number of private consultations as well. Apparently he's done field trials with his labs for like 20 years, so he knows his sports medicine! Vet students get a discounted rate, woo hoo! :mrgreen:

http://www.columbiak9sportscenter.com/events.html

Here's some of his equipment at his practice. Very cool!

http://www.vethab.com/Home/?page=EXPERIECE_Equipment


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> The president elect of the American Canine Sports Medicine Association is coming to our obedience/agility complex in March if anyone is interested. He's also doing a limited number of private consultations as well. Apparently he's done field trials with his labs for like 20 years, so he knows his sports medicine! Vet students get a discounted rate, woo hoo! :mrgreen:
> 
> http://www.columbiak9sportscenter.com/events.html
> 
> ...


Very cool indeed!


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Done some swimming with my Rott and been using the underwater treadmill at the veterinary practice - the advantage of this is you get correct walking motion and can vary the treadmill speed and water depth.

Unfortunately, I think we will be seeing a lot more of the hydrotherapy over the next 6 months....


----------

